# Convert a Kerosene Lantern into Electric



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey there, haunters! Always wanted that kerosene lantern look, but without the fire hazard?
Here's how!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for posting this tut~easy to follow along and understand...even for a bumblehead like me!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I did similar, but just slipped in a battery powered LED flicker votive. Not very bright, but it looks pretty good. Yours is way brighter.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

CreepyCreations...as always this tutorial is great. All of your tutorials are not only informative but entertaining as well. As you know I have stolern...um that is borrowed...several of your excellent ideas. Working on your rowboat now and this prop is not far behind.


----------



## rickdeckard (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for this! Needed for my Haunted Mansion Caretaker prop. Just joined your Youtube Channel.


----------

